# Really cool cichlid photo archive



## elgenyo (Feb 26, 2004)

They have images of all types of cichlids and marine fish as well as mammals.

http://www.hippocampus-bildarchiv.com/?sprache=eng


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Some nice pictures ........ but not really too reliable for identification purposes. Looking through the SA and CA section breifly I see two mistakes right away: They have what they list as Amphilophus labiatus var. "white marbled" (Red devil) but is really for absolute certain, Nandopsis haitensis (odo or black nasty) and what they list as a Cichlasoma salvini (1st picture)is without a doubt, Astatoheros atromaculatus ( or Amphilophus atromaculatus).


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

accuracy on that site is a bit wanting...

it has Cyps in Lake Malawi, a few mislabels, etc.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

oh.... lots and lots and lots of errors... Wrong fish in pictures, wrong lakes... and on...

Gotta love the C. furcifer picture... of an O. lithobates... ooops. :lol:


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, some good pictures but the more I look at it .......I see it is full of mistakes and mislabled fish :lol:

Just a few of many examples: Hemichromis sp. "bangui" ( and chances are it's probably not even that but some other Hemichromis species) is in the CA/SA section. What they show as Laetcara sp. Buckelkoph, I am sure is some kind of Hemichromis species :lol: What is shown as Anomalochromis thomasi (1st picture) is Hemichromis guttatus (or closely related Hemichromis species), etc., etc.

The profile section on this forum is generally very accurate in terms of correct identification, even if not all the latin names are always current. Also, the Cichlid Room companion has good pictures and is good for identifying fishes http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/default.php


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Slash and Burn! WOW!


----------

